# 48lb blue



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Camped at Wolf Creek Park from wednesday evening until today. Fished some jugs on the river channel out from the point of Cape Royale. I will first off say setting jugs on big party weekends is not recommended we lost 4. Had one disapeer then another then another. The last one we seen it floating went over to it and it had been cut off. Either people were stealing the other jugs or boaters had cut them all with the prop not paying attention. We still ended up with 20-30, from 2lbs to 10 lbs. Caught a 15 lb op and this 48lb beaut! Bait of choice was cut buffalo. The large gizzard shad let me down this week. They wouldn't hardly touch it.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

thats a nice catfish!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

That is one nice bluecat. Hope you CPR'd it. 
Yes, the woodwork dwells are out in force this week end. Were you in the river channel or just next to it. Just wondering about the effects of a possible deep water thermocline.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

We were fishing the edge of the river channel, 40' of water. I am curious to your wisdom on the thermocline issue. I have seen the big discussion on here and was going to research it again after this week. My buddy was there all week from sat until today. He was waiting about 3 hrs and checking jugs. He was finding alot of dead fish. He even started checking them ever 1.5 hrs and same thing. It was during the hot early part of the week. After the weather got nasty we only found 1 dead fish. This big one was caught along with 3 others in 1.5 hrs. The cut buffalo was the ticket though. I release all my big fish.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

nice soldier,wtg


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Very nice FS!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Good looking fish.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Great cat congrats. Green for the cpr.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Fishin' Soldier, There have been many thermocline post here from the 2009 season. Nothing much this year. The reason I ask is since it has been so hot so early this year I too was wondering why there have not been any reports.
I believe it is a problem but not so many jug and trotliners on Livingston that are reporting.
Catfish dying in 11/2 hours is a serious O2 problem. It is one reason I only catfish in the late fall thru early spring.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Yes sir. Do you think the high winds and rough lake oxygenates the lake better? Enough to change the survival rates in a few days? My buddy had dead fish and that seemed to change alot towards the weekend, when the lake was rougher. The water condition looked awesome out there right now though.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Yep, the wind, overcast skies and run off are the only thing that can reduce the effects. It is only temporary but it helps. Those cool nights and north winds in November are the best cure. That's when the hunters park their boats and leave the lake to SS, Meadowlark and myself.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Way to go FS, thats one nice catfish, it looks a lot bigger than 48lb.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

WOW !!! That 's a Beautiful CPR fish !!! That fish would be alot heavier if you caught it earlier in the year .


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

She was still fat fat fat. Full of eggs she might have been 55 or so. Maybe more.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

FINE BLUE!


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

nice cat!


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Excellent catch, Thanks for the CPR! My take on thermoclines in particular this year on Lake Livingston...I think the rains and the river flow keeps the water colum from top to bottom, especially along and near the river channel, disrupted with enriched oxigenated water. Sometimes when the river is on a new rise and you are traveling over the top of the high part of the hwy 190 bridge take a look down. It is very obvious the muddy flowing water follows the river channel all the way to the spill way. Even in all that open water south of the bridge most of the muddy disrupted water full of oxygen is along the river channel even as it snakes all over the lake on its way to the dam... NO big rises up river and not much new water flow seems to make the thermoclines much more obvious all over the lake... This year we have had the rains up river and they have been somewhat spread out over time and I think this has helped the thermocline issues this year on the lake... thats not to say with a bunch of hot weather coming and less rain the issues might pop up big time soon, Just my thoughts on whats going on... but I'm just an old catfisherman fisherman, not an expert.


----------



## CupidFish (Jan 26, 2010)

Now that's a nice fish!
fishing women
CF


----------



## FLEABIT (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice fish!


----------



## WDFishing (Feb 20, 2010)

That's one Nice Looking Blue, FS!!! :cheers:


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

What a nice giant Blue.


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Great trip, real nice blue there, congrats.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Fine blue cat FS!


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Awesome blue!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Great fish congrats....


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

Man way to go! I'll be setting some jugs out the next two weekends on Livingston and i'll report...I caught a nice bass 6' deep with cut buffalo a few months ago :rotfl:


----------



## RodBender54 (Aug 27, 2010)

*Great Job*

Yes sir, a really nice fish. Everyone lives to show off one like that. It is a real shame that weekend warriors can't leave other peoples jug lines alone. It seems we always have enough help checking our lines. Wouldn't it be nice if they rebaited them too?


----------



## John3:16 (Aug 27, 2010)

Congratulations on a very nice fish! Check out some of mine sometime on youtube @ john316catmando


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice big blue and others!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Seeing this post resurface, reminds me I have been working WAY too much. Very little time fo fish. My bro has been killing the reds and trout in trinity bay.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Awesome catfish!!! Congrats!!!


----------

